# Free Guy: Neuer Trailer zum "GTA Film" mit Ryan Reynolds in der Hauptrolle



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Free Guy: Neuer Trailer zum "GTA Film" mit Ryan Reynolds in der Hauptrolle* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Free Guy: Neuer Trailer zum "GTA Film" mit Ryan Reynolds in der Hauptrolle*


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Für mich hat das mit GTA nicht viel zu tun.
Ist eher eine bunte Mischung aus Pixels, Ready Player One und Superhelden-Zeugs finde ich.  
Ist ganz witzig. Gucke ich irgendwann mal auf Prime oder im TV.
Im Kino definitiv nicht.


----------



## Zuriko (6. Oktober 2020)

Der Trailer ist ganz geil, da dürfte der Film um so schlechter werden und die besten Jokes bereits im Trailer verbraten. Ich bin auch sicher dass man zu wenig aus der Materie herausholt. Aber dennoch, mal vormerken, für lustige 90min könnte es reichen.


----------



## HoodHood (6. Oktober 2020)

Ziemlich bescheidener Name für nen Film irgendwie...


----------

